# first aid kits



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

I think we all kind of take first aid kits for granted. Most of us have bandaids, iodine, alcohol and other necessities in our home but sometimes we forget about these things when we travel.

Just as a reminder, here are a few things that should be kept in an easily accessible area in case of emergency.

bandaids, bandages, gauze
gauze tape 
antiseptic lotions or creams
salve for burns and bug bites
pain tablets
tweezers and little scissors
cream for the lips in case of severe chapping or burning

This is just a small list but handy nonetheless.


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

I keep a few imodium chew tablets, pepto bismal tablets, Tums, and Gas X in mine too for the occassions in which the food from the campfire may not have agreed with me. 

An entire evening can be ruined with an upset stomach!


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

First aid kits sounded complete except for stomach problems. Tums, Immodium. and Pepto Bismo. Pepto Bismo helps with sour stomach, helps with diarreah, and even some nausea. The only other item I would think would be good is Calemine lotion for rashes.


----------



## rcButterfly (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks for the list, I have most of this on our packing list also. Dont need it most of the time, but when you do need it, it reminds you why you hassle packing it every time.

We also take along (for the kids)


1. Children’s Benadryl 
2. Children’s Dimetapp or Sudafed 
3. Children’s Motrin


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

My Mom and Dad the minimum amount of things for the first aid kit. She kept aspirin and the bandages. But when you got sick I got an aspirin. Now I have the Motrin for the girls. I have to mention, I ate my aspirin in a spoon of jelly. That was because I couldn't swallow a pill - I'd choke on it.


----------



## roadhouse (Feb 29, 2008)

We are big into first aid kits. Getting into Four Wheeling and Jeeping 10-12 years ago taught me to be. 
We have a kit in the camper, Jeep, Suburban, Explorer, Saab, Cadillac, house, and wifes softball bag. They all get used.


----------

